# Well heres my setup



## BluntFullOfKush (Nov 15, 2006)

i got my ste up in a 40 gallon rubbermade tub so far jus 3 cfls and i jus installed a 2foot fluro 2day that i got from my granny, sence im short on funds had to use the dull looking side of tin foil, it get kinda warm in there have holes in the top  with an intake outtake fan on it keep it at an 80-85*. heres some pics i started with 1 pot and transplanted it to a new pot tha other day. and that brings up a "Q", iz it common for slow growth after transplant??? it's the 2nd to last pic, the 2 longer leaves are pointing str8 up and it seems to be growing slow after transplant.When should i use ferts??


----------



## Elephant Man (Nov 15, 2006)

Transplanting usually does stunt growth for a couple of days, I have been extra careful and seen recovering in about 6-12 hours I guess.

No nutes for first 3 weeks.  Assuming this is your first grow, resist the urge to feed them anything but ph'ed water for first 3 weeks, let them dry out almost completely between waterings.  Even with high temps, I'll bet those little babies can go 3 days without water in those pots.

Good luck!


----------



## Apass d Weed (Aug 6, 2007)

Yea, let the dirt almost completley dry between watering that also helps the roots spread because they are searching for water.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 6, 2007)

when you water the plants lift the pot up, get used to that weight in your hand, then let the grow medium dry out and lift it again, it will feel 1/4 the weight, then its time to water again, i have been using this method a long time and it works well for me, as Apass said, the roots search for water, they become strong and your on your way to very healthy plants, over watering will stop the roots from airating.

Hippy


----------

